# Reuben Fatty



## ndwildbill (Jul 29, 2016)

Had some pastrami left over from some that I had made last week, and was hungry for a fatty, so decided to try a reuben fatty.  Rolled out a pound of 80-20 ground beef, spread thousand island dressing on that, piled sauerkraut on top of that, sliced up some pastrami and put that on next.  Then swiss cheese, more sauerkraut, then more dressing.  It was too much for only a pound of burger, but I tried to keep everything tucked in.  Made a bacon weave, after a bit of a struggle with cheap, previously frozen bacon that wanted to come apart.  Then into the MES 30 at 245.













reubfat1.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ Jul 29, 2016


















reubfat3.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ Jul 29, 2016


















reubfat4.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ Jul 29, 2016






Sorry about no q-view before putting in the smoker, and the one of the fatty that is in the smoker was not taken right away...simply forgot.  Anyway, all in all it was pretty tasty.  Took it up to an IT of 175, I'm thinking that might be why the burger part was a little dry...or could have had more dressing, or not drained the kraut as much.  I like hickory smoke with most everything, so that's what I used.

Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow that looks good!

Yea you probably should have taken it to 165, but it sure looks good from here!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 29, 2016)

HDWB, Nice looking reuben fatty !


----------

